# Help with Diamond dust



## gigis (Mar 4, 2014)

I would like some advice on how to apply diamond dust to an ink jet print.
Would anyone recommend Golden self leveling gel or soft gel .
I read to use an archival glue but a little scared to do that over an expensive print. 
Maybe this is what artists use ?

Would I apply the self leveling gel over the print and then sprinkle diamond dust or would you recommend mixing the diamond dust and the self leveling gel together. 

When I mixed diamond dust and self leveling together for a small test I noticed it took the sparkle out of the diamond dust. Would this dry different? Would the sparkle reappear?.
I am confused and relucant on how to apply

Has anyone use this medium in Art?


----------

